

Ticket engine SeatGeek launches developer platform, offers 50/50 revenue split - ryanb
http://venturebeat.com/2012/02/29/seatgeek-developer-platform-api-live-events-tickets/

======
bproper
Is a 50/50 split more generous than most affiliate plays? This is a slice of
slice we're talking about here. I suppose if the API make for quick, painless
integration on websites - music and sports blogs have nothing to lose. But not
sure it makes sense to suggest you could build an entire mobile app around it.

~~~
AznHisoka
It's 50% split based on the actual revenue, not the actual price of the
ticket, which is not as ludicrous as it sounds.

eBay has a similar affiliate pricing scheme - giving 50%, even up to 75% (last
I checked?), but it's % of actual revenue, which is peanuts if you think about
it. eBay takes like 1-3% of the actual selling price, and they then give you
50% of that.

Now if it was 50% of the actual ticket price, that would be really something,
but it wouldn't be profitable for them of course.

------
franze
>$170 for every one thousand referrals

well according to google (and google doesn't lie)
[https://www.google.com/search?q=%24+170+%2F+1000&pws=0](https://www.google.com/search?q=%24+170+%2F+1000&pws=0)

    
    
      (US$ 170) / 1000 = 0.17 U.S. dollars
    

are these converting referrals or just referrals? anyway, seems to me that
common google adsense is a much better deal. please proof me wrong.

------
sycr
Awesome job guys. I'm going to try to implement this on a largish music blog -
it's gong to make it easy to display nearby concerts by artists featured in a
given post.

~~~
jack7890
Sounds great. Let us know if we can help with anything.

------
danso
I'm astonished at the terms of their API (so far). No limits and free to
cache?

<http://seatgeek.com/api-terms>

~~~
jack7890
It was important to us that we be hyper-permissive in the way people can use
this thing. We want our data to be free (as in both "free beer" and "free
speech"). And EC2 instances are damn cheap, so we'll bring up as many as we
need to support demand.

~~~
brador
I have an awesome domain perfect for a ticket site I'm currently doing nothing
with, I'd like to make it into a working ticket site using your 50/50 splits
with as little work as possible.

1\. Do you do white label?

2\. Do you have anything I can just point my domain to and earn in some
revenue on ticket sales? If not, could it be considered?

~~~
jack7890
1\. No, we don't do white labels.

2\. Probably easier to discuss directly. Mind shooting me an email at
jack@seatgeek.com?

------
danso
Is the API down?

<http://api.seatgeek.com/2/venues?state=ny>

...brings up nothing

~~~
kapilkale
Not down, but something strange is going on with that parameter. All of these
work, but state=ny brings me nothing either

[http://api.seatgeek.com/2/venues?state=new&nbspyork](http://api.seatgeek.com/2/venues?state=new&nbspyork)

<http://api.seatgeek.com/2/venues?state=california>

<http://api.seatgeek.com/2/venues?state=ca>

